# High Country Max Force



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't think I have been on a course with anyone shooting a HC bow...

But the accuracy comes from the shooter not the bow...if I put your bow in a Hooter Shooter you can get it to pound the same hole all day long:wink:


----------



## biggbasshunter (Jun 4, 2008)

*High Country*

Whats a hooter shooter?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

A shooting machine...


http://www.spot-hogg.com/product_hooter_shooter.shtml


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

So when Martin advertises they're "the most accurate bows in the world", it's just marketing fantasy


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rudeman said:


> So when Martin advertises they're "the most accurate bows in the world", it's just marketing fantasy


No...it's a marketing REALITY....when the slogan was dubbed the FITA world record was set with a Martin and it still stands.....:wink:

and it was also around the time that Jimmy D was demolishing everyone.:wink:

and last time I checked....there isn't a Hooter Shooter class either


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Ah, I knew I'd get ya going!! I only threw that in there because you're the one who said, "But the accuracy comes from the shooter not the bow". Which, of course, I agree with. 

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rudeman said:


> Ah, I knew I'd get ya going!! I only threw that in there because you're the one who said, "But the accuracy comes from the shooter not the bow". Which, of course, I agree with.
> 
> Have a great weekend!!


Get me going....


----------

